# where do find plans?



## Ron M (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there any where on the internet to get plans for cabenit bases and doors?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Ron M said:


> Is there any where on the internet to get plans for cabenit bases and doors?


Do a Google search for "free kitchen cabinet plans".

Note: You get what you pay for. If you can get plans for a basic cabinet, you can adjust the dimensions for any size.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

In general, you get what you pay for is correct. Many of the free plans out there don't provide for good joinery, and don't go into critical steps.

I solved this problem by downloading Google Sketch-Up. There is a free version that has everything you need to get started. There are also a bunch of very good, and free, tutorials out there to get you going. I would use this to improve a free plan on the Internet into something workable for you.


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

I had problems w/ Google Sketch up on my Windows 7 Professional operateing system, it caused my computer to crash


----------

